# could you be Sox and Mix new home?



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Sox is a black and white semi long haired male moggie and Mix is a tortie semi long haired female moggie, Both are only 5 months old.
They have both tested negative for Felv/fiv , Neutered,Micro chipped and Fully Vaccinated.
They where from a large group of cats and kittens rescued in the West Midlands helped by us at Animal Lifeline UK , Sadly for some unknown reason these babies are being over looked. A small Donation is being asked only for these to try to secure a home quickly for them.
They can go to a home together or apart if anyone is interested in homing these please contact Patsy at

Rushden Persian rescue 
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814 
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Many thanks for taking the time to read this.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Still looking


----------

